# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Snimka poroda

## UdavDave

Ima neko možda neki dobar link na online snimku poroda, onako, pošteno da se vidi, htjela bi svom dečku pokazati pa da malo stekne predstavu o tome i vidi oli mu se ide sa mnom   :Smile:  ?

----------


## MGrubi

traži na jubituu

----------


## apricot

UdavDave, ipak je sasvim drugačije gledati tuđi porod i rađanje vlastitog djeteta, koje rađa vlastita žena.

Većina muževa (zapravo, svi koje znam) su oduševljeni vlastitom prisutnošću na porodu i samim porodom), ali nisam sigurna da bi im se dopao neki snimljeni realitet  :/

----------


## šnapi

pa mislim da muzevi na porodu i nisu tamo da ti vire izmedju nogu (pogotovo oni slabog zeluca) tako da nema potrebe da tak nekaj pogleda jer ce se odmah predomisliti. moj je mene drzao za vrijeme trudova jer sam stajala, u predahu smo pricali, davao mi vode. to sto je on samoinicijativno virio izmedju nogu da vidi jel ima kakvog pomaka je do njega. on kaze da me lako mogao i poroditi da je sve bilo kako je trebalo  :Grin:

----------


## UdavDave

Znam da nije isto al' ipak bi JA da on to pogleda, pa da vidim kak će ga se dojmiti. Mislim, ak' može Egzorcista normalno odgledati, ne bu mu od ovog pala kruna s glave a ipak je to neka predodžba. NNI i to...

----------


## UdavDave

Evo, našla sam :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arCITMfxvEc 


 :Laughing:

----------


## donna

ja pogledala "Olive's birth"   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

baš si ga našla  :Laughing:

----------


## UdavDave

Ma Oliva ti je soft verzija, ušminkana  :Smile:  . Ima Paikea's birth, na trećoj strani, djevojka kod kuće s babicom rađa i sve je tuto naturale i opće nije šokantno nego baš lipo. Sve se vidi, muž joj pomaže a rodi tak da je i sama u fetalnom položaju, dakle, skvrčenih nogu ispod sebe. Mogla bi ja tak nekaj ovima na Duhu predložit, a  :D ? Pa da me na odjel žutih zidova premjeste odmah  :Smile: 

Ja se sjećam, kad sam bila klinka, nekih 5 godina, gledala sam kak se tele teli. I kao umjereno gadljiva persona mogu reći da znatiželja nadvlada prvobitni strah i to mi je danas u super sjećanju ostalo. Drago mi je da sam to vidjela a bila sam relativno mala. I znam, jednostavno znam, da, ako ima ikakve šanse da virne dolje, ovaj moj će to napravit, tak da ne bi bilo curiosity killed the cat  :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

ja sam rodila, MM nije bio sa mnom...
kad je na TV-u vidio kako porod izgleda (u gro-planu) reka mi je da on neće napravit više nit jedno...evo, sad imam dva, a planiram ga vodit na treći...  :Wink:

----------


## Nikina mama

MM je bio sa mnom, ali nije niti jednom ni virnuo dolje sto ga razumijem jer sam i ja ukratko receno gadljiva, ali to ga nije sprijecilo da bude sa mnom cijeli porod, drzi me za ruku, jednostavno bude mi podrska  :Smile:

----------


## jenny

ja sam svome rekla da ne zelim da mi viri dolje i da mu ne padne na pamet,a on je samo rekoa:znas da budem i nacerio se

----------


## meda

uopce ne kuzim to virenje dolje, niti strah od istoga!

da je moj htio gledat dolje (a nije, imao je pametnijeg posla!), ne bi me smetalo. ja to ne bi mogla gledat, al ak je nekom drugom gust, samo naprijed. mislim, svasta, moze me gledat pola bolnice, a on ne. a i nema tamo dolje nista sto do sad nije vidio  :Grin:

----------


## tibica

Mene je gledalo u jednom trenutku cca 30-ak ljudi,a MM mi je bio iz leđa. Poslje kad je to pričao prijateljima je zvučalo dosta smiješno: "I tako ja sjedim iz svoje žene i ništa ne vidim, a 20 mladih, nadobudnih studenata i 10-ak medicinskog osoblja bulji mojoj ženi u piz..!"   :Laughing:  
On je virnuo kad je sve bilo gotovo, ali prije nego se porodila posteljica. Njegov subjektivni opis (nakon nekoliko piva) je bio: "Gledam ja dole, a iz pi... izlazi crijevo (pupkovina) kao ono za zalijevati vrt." 
Ne moram vam reći da ga je cijelo društvo proglasilo u najmanju ruku ludim što je uopće išao na porod.  :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> ...tak da ne bi bilo curiosity killed the cat


  :Laughing:  
moj se suzdrzao od znatizelje kad je vidio skare za epiziotomiju i njihovu primjenu

----------


## Davor

Čini mi se da je prisustvo porodu završni ispit mačizma, s time da je jedino negativna ocjena prolazna. Kad mačo mužjak pokori Amazonu, prepliva Nil, siluje sredozemnu medvjedicu i golim rukama slomi Φ30cm ličku bukvu - treba samo (bijel k'o kreda) kolabirati u rađaonici da bi bio pravi.
S druge strane, koja se za takvoga uda - uzalud joj poslije kuknjava "za koga se udala".

----------


## upornamama

Moj je sve gledao i stoički se držao, a prije par godina je pao u nesvjest kad je vidio kako mi vade krv, kad je sve bilo gotovo, trčao je za babicom da ne bi zamijenila dijete.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe

> Čini mi se da je prisustvo porodu završni ispit mačizma, s time da je jedino negativna ocjena prolazna. Kad mačo mužjak pokori Amazonu, prepliva Nil, siluje sredozemnu medvjedicu i golim rukama slomi Φ30cm ličku bukvu - treba samo (bijel k'o kreda) kolabirati u rađaonici da bi bio pravi.
> S druge strane, koja se za takvoga uda - uzalud joj poslije kuknjava "za koga se udala".


  :Laughing:  jesi ga opisao

----------


## Joe

da se razumijemo, moj je dragi udovoljio svim kriterijima za mačo frajera osim ovome, jako hrabro se držao oba puta!

----------


## Davor

Zar i sredozemnu medvjedicu :shock:

----------


## mikonja

> Čini mi se da je prisustvo porodu završni ispit mačizma, s time da je jedino negativna ocjena prolazna. Kad mačo mužjak pokori Amazonu, prepliva Nil, siluje sredozemnu medvjedicu i golim rukama slomi Φ30cm ličku bukvu - treba samo (bijel k'o kreda) kolabirati u rađaonici da bi bio pravi.
> S druge strane, koja se za takvoga uda - uzalud joj poslije kuknjava "za koga se udala".


zakon!   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> Ma Oliva ti je soft verzija, ušminkana  . Ima Paikea's birth, na trećoj strani, djevojka kod kuće s babicom rađa i sve je tuto naturale i opće nije šokantno nego baš lipo. Sve se vidi, muž joj pomaže a rodi tak da je i sama u fetalnom položaju, dakle, skvrčenih nogu ispod sebe. Mogla bi ja tak nekaj ovima na Duhu predložit, a  :D ? Pa da me na odjel žutih zidova premjeste odmah 
> 
> Ja se sjećam, kad sam bila klinka, nekih 5 godina, gledala sam kak se tele teli. I kao umjereno gadljiva persona mogu reći da znatiželja nadvlada prvobitni strah i to mi je danas u super sjećanju ostalo. Drago mi je da sam to vidjela a bila sam relativno mala. I znam, jednostavno znam, da, ako ima ikakve šanse da virne dolje, ovaj moj će to napravit, tak da ne bi bilo curiosity killed the cat


porod je divan.
no kraj me sokirao i rasplakao. jednostavno to je zadnje sto sam ocekivala.
Paikee vise nema   :Crying or Very sad:  
mislim da je red upozoriti na tu cinjenicu pa da svatko onda odluci zeli li gledati ili ne.

----------


## UdavDave

Uf, moram priznati da ja kraj nisam ni vidjela  :shock: . Gledala sam do pola, imam lošu vezu doma, pa sam mislila da je to to, čisto da nađem materijal. Aj dobro da si mi rekla, onda ni ne bum više pokušavala. Sorry za stres, fakat nisam znala, ne bii to ni preporučila onda, jasno.

----------


## Joe

> Zar i sredozemnu medvjedicu :shock:


Nisi znao zašto je više nema  :Wink:

----------


## Joe

skriva se naime  :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

> Uf, moram priznati da ja kraj nisam ni vidjela  :shock: . Gledala sam do pola, imam lošu vezu doma, pa sam mislila da je to to, čisto da nađem materijal. Aj dobro da si mi rekla, onda ni ne bum više pokušavala. Sorry za stres, fakat nisam znala, ne bii to ni preporučila onda, jasno.


mislila sam si da je nesto tako u pitanju  :Smile:  
sva sreca, zvucnici mi ne rade pa dozivljaj nije bio u potpunosti.

----------


## Joe

> UdavDave prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma Oliva ti je soft verzija, ušminkana  . Ima Paikea's birth, na trećoj strani, djevojka kod kuće s babicom rađa i sve je tuto naturale i opće nije šokantno nego baš lipo. Sve se vidi, muž joj pomaže a rodi tak da je i sama u fetalnom položaju, dakle, skvrčenih nogu ispod sebe. Mogla bi ja tak nekaj ovima na Duhu predložit, a  :D ? Pa da me na odjel žutih zidova premjeste odmah 
> 
> Ja se sjećam, kad sam bila klinka, nekih 5 godina, gledala sam kak se tele teli. I kao umjereno gadljiva persona mogu reći da znatiželja nadvlada prvobitni strah i to mi je danas u super sjećanju ostalo. Drago mi je da sam to vidjela a bila sam relativno mala. I znam, jednostavno znam, da, ako ima ikakve šanse da virne dolje, ovaj moj će to napravit, tak da ne bi bilo curiosity killed the cat 
> 
> 
> porod je divan.
> ...


ajme, tek sam sad ovo vidjela...
pa što se dogodilo? Nemam jubitu na poslu pa ne mogu pogledati...

----------


## Joe

Sad sam pogledala video, jako tužno...  :Crying or Very sad:  
mama i tata izgledaju tako mladi, tužni i zbunjeni...

----------


## smaja

koma...  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## donna

> UdavDave prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma Oliva ti je soft verzija, ušminkana  . Ima Paikea's birth, na trećoj strani, djevojka kod kuće s babicom rađa i sve je tuto naturale i opće nije šokantno nego baš lipo. Sve se vidi, muž joj pomaže a rodi tak da je i sama u fetalnom položaju, dakle, skvrčenih nogu ispod sebe. Mogla bi ja tak nekaj ovima na Duhu predložit, a  :D ? Pa da me na odjel žutih zidova premjeste odmah 
> 
> Ja se sjećam, kad sam bila klinka, nekih 5 godina, gledala sam kak se tele teli. I kao umjereno gadljiva persona mogu reći da znatiželja nadvlada prvobitni strah i to mi je danas u super sjećanju ostalo. Drago mi je da sam to vidjela a bila sam relativno mala. I znam, jednostavno znam, da, ako ima ikakve šanse da virne dolje, ovaj moj će to napravit, tak da ne bi bilo curiosity killed the cat 
> 
> 
> porod je divan.
> ...


što se dogodilo?ja nemogu to gledati neće mi se otvoriti   :Sad:

----------


## Joe

Film prikazuje, kao niz fotki praćeno muzikom, porod koji izgleda onako lijepo, prirodno... i na kraju piše da je djevojčica za dva dana umrla. U komentarima na youtube mama od malene kaže da je malena udahnula mekonijsku plodnu vodu i umrla od posljedica. Opet su trudni. Jako tužno, ne preporučam trudnicama.

----------


## Zara1

> Evo, našla sam :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arCITMfxvEc


  :Laughing:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam to isto gledala još prije i toliko me se snažno dojmilo... Meni se čini i problematična veličina bebice. Sjećam se da sam računala i da je bebica imala 48 cm i oko 5400. Ili sam pogriješila?

----------


## MGrubi

> UdavDave prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo, našla sam :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arCITMfxvEc


  :Laughing:  
 :/  neki dr.-i kod nas liče na njih uozbiljno   :Sad:

----------


## donna

> Film prikazuje, kao niz fotki praćeno muzikom, porod koji izgleda onako lijepo, prirodno... i na kraju piše da je djevojčica za dva dana umrla. U komentarima na youtube mama od malene kaže da je malena udahnula mekonijsku plodnu vodu i umrla od posljedica. Opet su trudni. Jako tužno, ne preporučam trudnicama.


koji je točno link na tu priču?

----------


## Joe

ja sam na youtube potražila paikea's birth

----------


## donna

> Film prikazuje, kao niz fotki praćeno muzikom, porod koji izgleda onako lijepo, prirodno... i na kraju piše da je djevojčica za dva dana umrla. U komentarima na youtube mama od malene kaže da je malena udahnula mekonijsku plodnu vodu i umrla od posljedica. Opet su trudni. Jako tužno, ne preporučam trudnicama.


našla...pretužno!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

